# If your spouse wrote erotica about you



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

How would you feel? If it were part fantasy but a lot about you would you feel flattered? Would let her share it online?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hldnhope (Apr 10, 2012)

I would be amazed at her recollection of what seemed to happen soooo long ago


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Lmao!! Sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I asked my h and he said it would be weird. I don't know why. We'll talk about it in person. I told him half the time we have sex I want to write about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My husband did this and shared it online with other women he was trying to hook up with. So if he did it now, I would freak on him. Baaaaaaaaad trigger.


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd be _thrilled_ for a variety of reasons.


She is exploring her own fantasy life and sexual self --always a good thing.
She finds me an integral part of both of the above -- also a wonderful thing.
She is demonstrating the courage to be authentic -- something I push her to do. I'm a huge believer in showing the same outward face as I do inward face. So in appropriate venues, I like it that we are openly sexual but that is mostly my doing. I'd value her screwing up the courage to do it also.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd be happy, if for no other reason that it means she's thinking about sex... oh and I'm involved is another huge plus.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband wouldn't care what I share, if I get off expressing myself like that... .. he knows that just means I am thinking about him anyway, the more fantasies I have, the more he gets....such things just keep those fires burning. Writing is a passion unto itself. 

Though ours is more of a swimming in the emotional over those gripping dripping erotic adventurous shakedowns found in a Romance novel....though that would be very very sweet indeed !


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

"Life with Bozo" has already been written.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

What if your spouse wrote erotica that was purely a fantasy with characters who clearly weren't either of you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Fine with me.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

as long as she didn't call it mother goose and grim.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

When H and I were dating looooooooooooong distance, there were some very sexy emails..... all of which were stories. Sometimes it was like "tag you're it" and we'd take turns adding to the story and what we planned to do to each other. THOSE would be hot stories!


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> When H and I were dating looooooooooooong distance, there were some very sexy emails..... all of which were stories. Sometimes it was like "tag you're it" and we'd take turns adding to the story and what we planned to do to each other. THOSE would be hot stories!


Assuming you kept those emails, imagine how much fun it would be for you two to go back over them together in bed sometime (reading them together).

That's an awesome way to keep the passion flowing from far away though.


----------

